# Acceptance Letter



## Ian Niswonger

I received my acceptance letter the other day song with an informative pamphlet from the Camden, Ohio lodge #159. I'm super excited, my initiation is scheduled for May 4th. Is there anything in particular I should do to prepare?


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

I might get my suit cleaned


----------



## dfreybur

Read all you wish, but please avoid anything that claims to describe what happens during the ritual.  The first degree is called "initiation" because it has a significant emotional impact.  Reading what claims to be a script destroys the surprise and turns the emotional impact almost completely off.


----------



## Companion Joe

I will add to the chorus of don't go searching around for what you can find on the internet. Ultimately, the only person you are cheating is yourself. You would be cheating yourself out of the experience if you knew ahead of time what happens.


----------



## MRichard

There is nothing you need to do to prepare other than asking your lodge what attire you should wear. It varies from lodge to lodge.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Congratulations!


----------



## Ian Niswonger

I officially became an Entered Apprentice this evening ^-^


----------



## Andymac40330

Congrats


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Congrats


----------



## nickthomp

Congrats brother!! Platinum Wolf 93 how's your journey going? Keep us updated.


----------



## Awal mutalib

I am a Moslem,can i join the Freemason ?


----------



## Blake Bowden

Awal mutalib said:


> I am a Moslem,can i join the Freemason ?



Absolutely


----------



## Ian Niswonger

I apologize for the late reply. I am still am EA, and currently still studying for the next phase. I have had a lot going on with martial arts and work which has taken my time. Now that competition season is over, I've been studying like a mad man for the next degree. Thank you everyone thus far for the support ^-^


----------



## Warrior1256

PlatinumWolf93 said:


> I apologize for the late reply. I am still am EA, and currently still studying for the next phase. I have had a lot going on with martial arts and work which has taken my time. Now that competition season is over, I've been studying like a mad man for the next degree. Thank you everyone thus far for the support ^-^


Let us know about your progress.


----------



## kgeesr

I have also received my acceptance letter and I will be initiated on October 27th 2015. I have been thinking about this on and off for almost 30 years. I'm going to savor every moment.


----------



## montkun

I kinda feel left out, I didn't receive an acceptance letter. I just received a phone call from my Grandfather saying to drive him to the next meeting and dress comfortably.


----------



## Ian Niswonger

nickthomp said:


> Congrats brother!! Platinum Wolf 93 how's your journey going? Keep us updated.



and



Warrior1256 said:


> Let us know about your progress.



Sorry for the late reply, haven't been on here in a good while. I was passed on the 19th of December, and am currently working towards my MM Degree. I am hoping to be a Master Mason within a month or two.


----------



## Warrior1256

Ian Niswonger said:


> I was passed on the 19th of December, and am currently working towards my MM Degree. I am hoping to be a Master Mason within a month or two.


Congratulations Brother.


----------



## dfreybur

Ian Niswonger said:


> I was passed on the 19th of December, and am currently working towards my MM Degree.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Ian Niswonger

UPDATE: Again it has been a little while, though I come bearing good news. Last night I gave back my FC proficiency, and am slated to go through the next phase on the 17th of this month! I am eagerly looking forward to it, and to moving forward on my journey.


----------



## grayflannelsuit

Congrats!


----------



## Brother_Steve

Congratz. The third degree is a fun degree for everyone in Lodge.

On a side note: As this was a two year old thread, I almost responded to your original question. I had a whole reply typed and ready to be submitted!


----------



## Ian Niswonger

UPDATE: Last night I was Raised a Master Mason! Once again, a huge thanks to those here on MyFreemasonry for helping me along my journey!



Brother_Steve said:


> Congratz. The third degree is a fun degree for everyone in Lodge.
> 
> On a side note: As this was a two year old thread, I almost responded to your original question. I had a whole reply typed and ready to be submitted!



I thought it was a very fun degree xD I think everyone else had a good time as well.
lol sorry, I suffered a TBI (traumatic brain injury) from a martial arts competition about a year and a half ago, so learning the proficiencies have taken me a little longer than I would like. Thank you very much though for taking the time to craft a response for me  It's much appreciated.


----------



## Warrior1256

Ian Niswonger said:


> UPDATE: Last night I was Raised a Master Mason! Once again, a huge thanks to those here on MyFreemasonry for helping me along my journey!


A hearty CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------

